# new member



## wiz (Jun 3, 2004)

Been lurking on the forum with a few posts for a while,

Thought it about time I put hand in pocket and joined the club.......looking forward to receiving the starter pack

Hopefully see some of you guys soon 

Ian


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Welcome wiz - You won't be disappointed - the magazine alone is worth the membership fee


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi wiz

You pack should be with you when

1) you payment is received
2) Malc is back from Poland.
3) Slough PO gets their act together...

So realistically within the next 10 days or so


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I also became a member today 

Looking forward to my pack...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Cool - nice one both 

Welcome aboard


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome everyone!!!


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi and welcome both 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome both of you


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

When does the TTOC appear in your usergroup?

It's the only reason I joined :lol:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Gworks said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Pay attention Glen  They aren't new to the *Forum*...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> When does the TTOC appear in your usergroup?
> 
> It's the only reason I joined :lol:


You select it from a drop down menu in your profile.
I suppose it only works after you have joined the TTOC.

So, welcome to the TTOC  but I hope there are many more reasons for you joining then just a mentioning below your avatar :roll:


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Welcome


Now you can get a 10% discount on the TTorquay event in March...........Sorry for the plug! 

ANT


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

Welcome to the TTOC. I agree, the magazine is fantastic. Enjoy! 

My membership no. is 440 how many members are there now does anyone know??


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Dunno smut, I'm number 578 - can anyone beat that :roll:


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

slightly better 585...  ... though i think a few more joined around xmas too


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Don't know number, joined about a week ago!

How long does it generally take after payment for pack and forum usergroup to be sorted?

I think I probably know the answer....it varies right? :wink:


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

omen666 said:


> Don't know number, joined about a week ago!
> 
> How long does it generally take after payment for pack and forum usergroup to be sorted?
> 
> I think I probably know the answer....it varies right? :wink:


10 days (roughly)


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

At the moment there is a bit of a delay due to a high % of the committee out of the country, either on business or pleasure, so please bear with us


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for the update, look forward to meeting you at the CC event.

Damon


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Thanks for the update, look forward to meeting you at the CC event.
> 
> Damon


Demon more like [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Yep you're onto the source of nickname.... :wink:


----------

